# The common wearisome pursuit of the worldling



## Berean (Oct 8, 2009)

(John Newton, "The Present and Future Rest of Believers in Christ")

"Vanity of vanities, says the Preacher, vanity of vanities; all is vanity!" Ecclesiastes 1:2

The common wearisome pursuit of the worldling is described in Scripture: "Why do you spend your money on what is not bread, and your labor on what does not satisfy?" Isaiah 55:2

"Many are saying--Who can show us anything good?" Psalm 4:6. Worldlings are wandering from object to object in quest of happiness, but are always frustrated by incessant and repeated disappointments. We would pity a person whom we saw seeking some necessary thing day after day--in a place where we knew it was impossible to be found. This is, however, the case with all people--until they come to Christ. Satisfaction is what they profess to aim at; and they turn over every stone, they try every expedient, to find lasting happiness--but in vain.

Real satisfaction is only to be found in Jesus! When they come to Him, their wishes are fully answered and satisfied! "Everyone who drinks this water will be thirsty again, but whoever drinks the water I give him will never thirst!" John 4:13-14

-from Grace Gems


----------

